# A Maltese in need of rescue fast!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73745016618.2025949.1017826570&type=1&theater


RUFF RUFF~~~Senior Alert! 
My name is Scooby! My owner never came for me. I am at East Valley. 
Specs: 7 year old, male-neutered Malti-Poo 15 lbs. READY TO GO! 
ID: A1424356
I have been here since September 13th, Come Get Me! 
East Valley: Tel: 818-756-9323/24
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=LACT.A1424356 — with Sun Principe, Starr Jow, Shelly Insheiwat and 43 others at East Valley Animal Shelter.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Cute little guy who looked like, at the time of the picture, he had been groomed not to long ago. I wonder why on earth he's been there so long.


----------

